# Lasernetzteil defekt?



## Anaconda55 (8 Juni 2007)

Hallo.
Hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen.
Als ich heute meinen Laser einschalten wollte gab es 2x einen lauten Knall aus dem Lampennetzteil. Hab aber nur ein zerstörtes Bauteil gefunden!?! Kann das sein?

Meine Frage nun:
1. Durch was kann dieses Bauteil zerstört worden sein?
2. Um welches Bauteil handelt es sich?
(Alles was übrig geblieben ist, ist ein rundes Teil mit der Aufschrift "250 95")
3. Ist der Schaden reperabel?


----------



## Hallo- (8 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich vermute das ist ein Ferrit Kern und das war eine Spule die sich aufgelöst hat. 

MfG


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 Juni 2007)

Das könne gut sein!
Danke!
Nur wie kann das passieren? Hab alles ganz ordnungsgemäß gestartet.
Kann es an altersschwäche liegen?


----------



## zotos (8 Juni 2007)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Das könne gut sein!
> Danke!
> Nur wie kann das passieren? Hab alles ganz ordnungsgemäß gestartet.
> Kann es an altersschwäche liegen?



Also ich denke auch das es eine Spule auf einem Ferritkern war. Was diese in den "Tod" gezogen hat? Könnte die Lampe Selbst gewesen sein ich kenne den Aufbau von dieser Laserquelle nicht aber wenn die kaputt gehen könnte schon so eine Spule die z. B. zur Entstörung eingebaut ist unzulässig hohe Ströme abbekommen.


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 Juni 2007)

Und wie erklärt ihr euch das zweimal Knallen? Es ist ja nur ein Bauteil zerstört? Ist euch das auchschonmal passiert?
Wie finde ich nun heraus um welche Spule es sich gehandelt hat?

Vielen Dank für euere Antworten!


----------



## zotos (8 Juni 2007)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Und wie erklärt ihr euch das zweimal Knallen? Es ist ja nur ein Bauteil zerstört? Ist euch das auchschonmal passiert?
> Wie finde ich nun heraus um welche Spule es sich gehandelt hat?
> 
> Vielen Dank für euere Antworten!



Also trotz der schönen Bilder gibt es nicht mehr als eine Glaskugel Antwort ;o)

Ist die Lampe denn noch ganz?

Gerade beim einem Verpuffen von Bauteilen kann es schon öfters krachen.

Hast Du vielleicht einen Schaltplan von dem Gerät? Da könnten Informationen zu dem Netzteil und zur Spule drinnen sein.

PS: Ich gehe davon aus das Du Elektriker bist und spar mir die Warnungen.


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 Juni 2007)

Die Bilder sind scharf oder! Erstaunt mich immer selbst immer wieder! 
Das ist das blöde. Die Firma gibt es nicht mehr. Hab keinen Schaltplan.
Messen kann man das nicht oder?


----------



## zotos (8 Juni 2007)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind scharf oder! Erstaunt mich immer selbst immer wieder!
> Das ist das blöde. Die Firma gibt es nicht mehr. Hab keinen Schaltplan.
> Messen kann man das nicht oder?



Dumme Sache!

Aber ein Bauteil das sich in Metalldampf Aufgelöst hat kann man eben nicht mehr Ausmessen.

Vielleicht hilft es nach Firmen zu suchen die noch den Service für die nicht mehr existierende Firma macht.


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 Juni 2007)

Okay. Danke. Werd mich nocheinmal umhören.

Kann man die Lampe des Lasers irgentwie durchmessen ob sie noch in Ordnung ist?
Anbei auch Bilder!


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 Juni 2007)

Das Bauteil war keine Spule! Habe vergessen dazuzuschreiben das das Bauteil auf einer Seite eine Platte hatte die den Zylinder schließt und einen gebogenen Fuß hatte der in der oberen stelle auf die PLatine gelötet war.
Anbei eine Zeichnung, da das Teil verloren gegangen ist!


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2007)

Könnte es sich bei dem Bauteil vielleicht um eine Art Überspannungs-Ableiter o.ä. gehandelt haben ? Wenn ja, dann müßte dein Netzteil deswegen trotzdem noch funktionieren.

Wegen der anderen Sache ...
Wir haben auch einen alten Laser, den der verantwortliche Hersteller selbst gebaut hat (das sieht man auch am Innenleben ...). Bei diesem ist im Laufe der Jahre schon ein paar Mal die "Lampe" kaputt gegangen. Mindestens beim letzten Mal (vor ein paar Tagen) hat sie auch das Netzteil mitgenommen. Leider habe ich mich bisher nicht allzusehr um den Laser gekümmert - das macht normalerweise ein Kollege von mir. Ich meine aber, dass man die Laser-"Lampe" ganz normal mit einem Ohm-Meter durchmessen kann. Das spezielle Licht wird durch den nachgeschalteten Kristall erzeugt.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ein bißchen weiter ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2007)

Nachsatz :
ggf. könnte ich am Montag mal nachsehen, ob wir von unserem Laser Schaltpläne haben. 
Wenn, wenn, wenn, dann könnte ich dir die ja bei Interesse zukommen lassen ...


----------



## TommyG (8 Juni 2007)

Gegoogled:

http://www.ces-photonics.de/unternehmen.html

http://www.laser2000.de/index.php?id=366113

Hoffe das hilft...

Ich tippe auf nen VDR, der Dir da hochgegangen ist. Wenn du sonst keinen Fehler findest, könnte das Doppelknallen von Durchschlagen und dan zerblastern kommen. Wenn du die Platine reinigst, was mach die Maschine dann?

Greetz

TommyG


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 Juni 2007)

Hallo! Vielen Dank!
Es besteht auf jeden Fall Interesse!
Hab mit einen Ohmmeter gemessen. Hat leider nicht funktioniert. Denke das das auch nicht so einfach geht!
Anbei ein Bild der Lampe! Ein bischen schwarz an einer stelle! Normal?


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2007)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Anbei ein Bild der Lampe! Ein bischen schwarz an einer stelle! Normal?


 
Ich glaube nicht ...
Aber wir brauchen ja auch einen Schuldigen für dein Problem :twisted: .

Wie auch immer. Dann werde ich am Montag mal sehen, was ich für dich tun kann ... Drück mir mal die Daumen wegen der Pläne ...


----------



## Anaconda55 (8 Juni 2007)

@TommyG: Vielen Dank! Werd mal mein glück bei den Firmen versuchen!
Glaube nicht das es ein Var war. Hast Du meine Zeichnung gesehen? Das ding war lang zylinderförmig!

Wenn ich wieder einschalte, dann läucht die Wasserpumpe an, die LED für das Netzteil leuchtet auf und dann schaltet die Pumpe wieder ab und das die LED geht wieder aus...


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2007)

... das würde darauf schliessen lassen, dass dein Netzteil eventuell noch OK ist. Das Abschalten kann etwas mit einer Lampenstrom-Überwachung zu tun haben ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juni 2007)

:???: ... ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, von unsrem Laser haben wir auch keinen Schaltpaln vom Netzteil ...


----------



## Anaconda55 (11 Juni 2007)

Schade. Wer hat schon einen Schaltplan zum Netzteil.
Das dumme ist eben das es die Firma nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juni 2007)

... tut mir leid, ich hätte dir gerne geholfen ...


----------



## Stern8 (12 Juni 2007)

*Reparatur*

Hallo!

Ich will mich mal kurz einmischen.
Die Reparatur der Netzteils könnte ich übernehmen, bzw. die Firma, bei der ich arbeite. Näheres hierzu gibt es unter www.elektronikreparatur.de oder bei mir 

Grüße
Stern8


----------

